
The case for the private technical interview - azhenley
https://medium.com/@gameweld/the-case-for-the-private-technical-interview-4a92947e1692
======
codingdave
> To understand how to maintain the desirable goals of a technical interview
> (e.g. measure time and correctness)

There is the assumption that underlies the rest of the article, but with which
I somewhat disagree. I certainly do care about a candidate's technical chops.
But I also care that they can communicate and deliver under pressure. I do not
claim that whiteboarding interviews are the best answer - they aren't. But
before you propose a different answer, you need to understand what value they
give.

